# Cascade Single Hop Ipa



## Effect (14/3/10)

Hey there expert brewers...

After having a beer from Jayse, his american brown, weighing in at around 7% abv and had 4.2 g/l flame out, I have been wanting to brew something similar. I had the mikkellar single hop nelson sauvin IPA and loved it. So now I want to do an all cascade one. The bottle of the mikkellar says pilsner malt, munich and cara-crystal...so here is my little version, would like to hear your thoughts.

Cheers
Phil

*Cascade Single Hop* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.070
Colour (SRM): 10.6
Bitterness (IBU): 49.6

65% Pale Ale Malt
30% Munich I
5% Caramunich I

1.6 g/l Cascade (8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/l Cascade (8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
4 g/l Cascade (8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 19c with Denny's Fav


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Mearesy (14/3/10)

If it were me I would be upping ur IBUs. Good rule of thumb for an IPA is IBU:OG is 1:1 so for 1070 id be aiming at more like 70ibu.


----------



## seemax (14/3/10)

I agree... up the IBU's to around 70 ... and if it was me I would be doing some serious dry hopping... but then again cascade is my hop of choice!!


----------



## Duff (14/3/10)

Nonsense. Just because it is an IPA does not mean it has to be a 1:1 ratio. That's the problem with AHB these days.

Thing with Cascade is it can be easily overdone. How you have it should produce a good beer.


----------



## Fourstar (14/3/10)

Duff said:


> Nonsense. Just because it is an IPA does not mean it has to be a 1:1 ratio. That's the problem with AHB these days.
> Thing with Cascade is it can be easily overdone. How you have it should produce a good beer.



I disagree Duff. The best (American) IPAs ive had (commerical or HB'ed) have always been balanced at a 1:1 ratio. Saying that, the balance needs to take into account how the hopping schedule has been played out too.

Usually 2/3 for bittering addition, the rest flavour and equal falvour additions as a flameout generally work well for me.

As you have noted, cascade can be overdone (much like galaxy IMO), i'd prefer to blend it or use a neutral hop like magnum as the bittering additon for this one.


----------



## Jye (14/3/10)

I would PM Jayse for his hopping schedule.

I havent brewed with cascade for a long time and have had renewed interest after trying Epic Pale Ale. I would recommend tracking down a bottle to give you ideas on a schedule.


----------



## browndog (14/3/10)

As far as being balanced is concerned, I would suggest that it is more about the amount of residual sugars, the final gravity and the IBUs/hopping schedule. IMHO an IPA with 5% crystal would not need a 1-1 ratio, you are talking an APA grist here. If you had 10% or greater crystal then I'd probably agree.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Effect (15/3/10)

The hop bill is similar to jayse's. What I wanted from this beer was the bitterness to lightly restrain the malt a little, still allowing it to break through, only to be cut down by the 4 g/l at flameout.


----------



## Effect (16/3/10)

browndog said:


> As far as being balanced is concerned, I would suggest that it is more about the amount of residual sugars, the final gravity and the IBUs/hopping schedule. IMHO an IPA with 5% crystal would not need a 1-1 ratio, you are talking an APA grist here. If you had 10% or greater crystal then I'd probably agree.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



So you think I should mash a bit higher then? maybe 67 degrees?


----------

